# Jacobs No. 14 Chuck (not 14n)



## T. J. (Nov 18, 2016)

I scored a pretty nice chuck off of eBay. As the title says, it's marked 14 rather than 14N. Does anybody know the difference?  I haven't had a chance to measure the taper yet, but it looks like a JT3.  At any rate, it's not bad for $16...


----------



## mikey (Nov 18, 2016)

It says its a ball bearing super chuck but most of the later US-made Super Chucks have an engraved "Ball Bearing Super Chuck" on the upper edge of the hood. The area where the engraving is is tapered inward. They typically also list the gripping range in both inches and metric. My 14N says "14N" with the JT3 beside it. 




I'm going to guess that is one of the lower end Jacobs 1/2" chucks and is not a 14N.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 18, 2016)

look here every 1/2 style they produce, the 14n is very obvious and distinctive in its design.

http://www.jacobschuck.com/keyed-chucks


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 18, 2016)

When Jacobs came out with the ball bearing chuck, it was labeled "14".  The sleeve has a straight OD.  When they went to the "tapered" OD, they started stamping "14N" on the chuck.  I don't know enough history to tell you the time frame this happen in.  I remember seeing ads in the late 1960's advertizing the "Super Chuck", this is where I've seen the OD change from straight to tapered.   I own a older "20" ball bearing chuck.  The 20N jaw sets fit perfectly.  Having said this, I assume this applies to all sizes of ball bearing chucks, from the older one to next generation of chucks marked with "N".  This doesn't apply to the newer one's made in China.


----------



## T. J. (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks!  I wondered if it was older.


----------



## mikey (Nov 18, 2016)

4gsr said:


> When Jacobs came out with the ball bearing chuck, it was labeled "14".  The sleeve has a straight OD.  When they went to the "tapered" OD, they started stamping "14N" on the chuck.  I don't know enough history to tell you the time frame this happen in.  I remember seeing ads in the late 1960's advertizing the "Super Chuck", this is where I've seen the OD change from straight to tapered.   I own a older "20" ball bearing chuck.  The 20N jaw sets fit perfectly.  Having said this, I assume this applies to all sizes of ball bearing chucks, from the older one to next generation of chucks marked with "N".  This doesn't apply to the newer one's made in China.



It does say Super Chuck on the bottom so this very well may be an early version. If it is, and its tight, then $16.00 is an awesome deal!


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 18, 2016)

mikey said:


> It does say Super Chuck on the bottom so this very well may be an early version. If it is, and its tight, then $16.00 is an awesome deal!


My Jacobs 20 chuck was a deal at under $50.  It has never been used. Looked like it sat on a shelf for 70 years! Nice patina to it. It had a 1-1/2 straight on it when I bought it.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 18, 2016)

4gsr said:


> My Jacobs 20 chuck was a deal at under $50.  It has never been used. Looked like it sat on a shelf for 70 years! Nice patina to it. It had a 1-1/2 straight on it when I bought it.


I own many Jacobs Super Chucks and have seen a lot more. But have never seen one look like that? Never knew they had an early version Super Chuck? Thank you for sharing!...Dave


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 18, 2016)

Likewise, I have several in my collection, too.  This is the second or third one I've seen over the years, too.  I also have a worn out one I picked up in my teenage years from a old machine shop that has a knurled OD on the sleeve.  It was a standard duty chuck.  Actually used it for several years until I needed something with more precision.  Now I have too many! But in the tool hoarding world, you never have enough!


----------

